# Port Fetch Error



## lucretius (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi, I'm new at this forum.When I tried this code:
`portsnap fetch update:`


```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from metapeer.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
`ping http://www.google.com`:

```
ping: cannot resolve http://www.google.com: Host name lookup failure
```
I got these errors.
My files:
rc.conf
resolv.conf
Can anyone help me? I can not solve this


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 9, 2019)

Can you ping Google's IP: 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4?


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 9, 2019)

In your rc.conf, you have ifconfig_em0=... in there twice.  Once for a static ip and later for DHCP.  The last ifconfig (DHCP) is what is being used.  Is that what you want?


----------



## lucretius (Feb 11, 2019)

Datapanic said:


> In your rc.conf, you have ifconfig_em0=... in there twice.  Once for a static ip and later for DHCP.  The last ifconfig (DHCP) is what is being used.  Is that what you want?


Solved thanks


----------

